# What primer to use on VINYL models ??



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Getting ready to build my WOW Martian -- it's been a while since I've built a vinyl kit and I forgot what type of primer to use? Does Tamaiya spray can primer work? I plan to paint it with acrylic paints.

I realize this is a newbie question, but any advice appreciated.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you should be OK using Tamiya primer. Personally, I use Dupli-color primer. It's available at most auto parts stores.


----------



## jaeike (Aug 11, 2005)

Just don't use any enamel-based paints and you'll be ok.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I primed mine first with Krylon gray primer and it seemed to stay tacky after, tacky, not literally sticky. So I sprayed on a coat of Rustoleum gray and that seemed to dry all the way. I then used the Rustoleum on the other small vinyl parts and it seems to work just fine. I have my Martian kit about 80% completed and the Martian himself 100% completed. I am just finishing up the detail parts spread around on the base. I will post pics when he is done which I need to get completed in the next couple of days to get on Monster Model Review.

Oh, and after the primer dried I did all the rest of the painting with acrylics, primarily Freak Flex with no problems whatsoever. I am very happy with the Martian so far and getting closer to completing him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

A good question. I'm building my first vinyl kits and I knew not to use enamel. But I used a rattle-can acrylic latex and it sucked. Splattered out of the can in small blobs and had to be sanded off. Dried okay but applicator was terrible. Will never use it again. Thanks for asking this one.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to infiltrate this thread but Its relevant I guess - Im in the same boat here working on my first Vinyl Kit - any suggestions as to what kind of Filler to use?


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Here is a link for a list of articles relating to Vinyl Kit's.

http://theclubhouse1.net/FAQ/vinylkits.htm

Cal Everett's article covers seam filling, putty, and primer. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Use auto/car bumper primer spray paint. It's made for vinyl car bumpers. Comes in gray, red, and I think...white. Then you can paint enamels on your model.


----------

